# full casting set up wtb



## APBcustoms

i want to buy a full set up a chamber cactus juice and a pump capable of casting and stabalizing and i am looking to spend around 350-400 tops. any suggestions also i can trade some wild stuff if interested


----------



## APBcustoms

@TurnTex blackfriday sale?


----------



## Schroedc

Casting and stabilizing typically use different equipment. One to draw vacuum for stabilizing, casting is usually done in a pressure pot with a compressor..... Maybe clarify if you are looking for both setups or just stabilizing?

FWIW, I'd recommend the JB brand vacuum pumps. A little spendy but well worth it.


----------



## APBcustoms

Schroedc said:


> Casting and stabilizing typically use different equipment. One to draw vacuum for stabilizing, casting is usually done in a pressure pot with a compressor..... Maybe clarify if you are looking for both setups or just stabilizing?
> 
> FWIW, I'd recommend the JB brand vacuum pumps. A little spendy but well worth it.



Good to know I was hoping to use a pump for both. Just stabalizing stuff for now


----------



## APBcustoms

Guess what I just bought 

http://www.amazon.com/Dv-6e-Eliminator-Vacuum-Pump-Motor/dp/B001CCA2KI

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem

Well you have $50-$100 left after that buy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## APBcustoms

Tclem said:


> Well you have $50-$100 left after that buy



Got got it for 250 after shipping on feebay it was slightly used for a demonstration. It's in real good shape and it's from a store not an individual with a money back garuntee


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Patience isn't your strongest trait is it?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## APBcustoms

JR Custom Calls said:


> Patience isn't your strongest trait is it?



No it's not lol havnt you seen my other threads


----------



## APBcustoms

Any suggestions on a chamber I want to do pens stoppers and needs to be able to stabalize blanks 12 tall


----------



## APBcustoms

I promise to be patient and wait till tomorrow on this one @JR Custom Calls

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

Yeah right he will have a chamber by midnight


----------



## APBcustoms

Tclem said:


> Yeah right he will have a chamber by midnight



Technically midnight is tomorrow


----------



## Tclem

APBcustoms said:


> Technically midnight is tomorrow


"By" midnight so technically you would have it before midnight or 0000 hours arrived therefore it would be today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms

Tclem said:


> "By" midnight so technically you would have it before midnight or 0000 hours arrived therefore it would be today.



You know it's bad when you get schooled by a Mississippian

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Austin, I'd definitely consider a chamber from TurnTex. I have no personal experience with them, but they are very highly regarded and, from everything I have seen, Curtis also has a high attention to customer service. I'm hoping to get a stabilizing setup for myself sometime next year and, whenever that might happen, I will be buying one of his chambers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms

Sprung said:


> Austin, I'd definitely consider a chamber from TurnTex. I have no personal experience with them, but they are very highly regarded and, from everything I have seen, Curtis also has a high attention to customer service. I'm hoping to get a stabilizing setup for myself sometime next year and, whenever that might happen, I will be buying one of his chambers.



I've been looking at his I want the 8x8 but after buying that pump I can't swing it. But I'll probably be buying through him


----------



## Schroedc

Austin, talk to him about his round chambers, you said you wanted to be able to do 12" and he makes them in various lengths. I have one of his 8x8 and love it but not being able to do 12" is sometimes a limitation...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cody Killgore

I would get the clear PVC (round) one as well, so you can leave the resin in it and let the pieces soak in it for as long as you want w/o worrying about your chamber deteriorating. Also, it does allow for the longer pieces as Colin said (depending on which one you get). You will need to leave a decent amount of resin over the top of the blanks when you put it in. So you don't need to buy a 12" chamber and expect to do 12" blanks in the round ones. You want it, I would say, at least 6" taller than the piece you're planning on making it.


----------



## APBcustoms

Cody Killgore said:


> I would get the clear PVC (round) one as well, so you can leave the resin in it and let the pieces soak in it for as long as you want w/o worrying about your chamber deteriorating. Also, it does allow for the longer pieces as Colin said (depending on which one you get). You will need to leave a decent amount of resin over the top of the blanks when you put it in. So you don't need to buy a 12" chamber and expect to do 12" blanks in the round ones. You want it, I would say, at least 6" taller than the piece you're planning on making it.




Good to know I was going to get the 16 but I'll go up to the 18-20 range. I may have to wait a bit though due to lack of funds I've spend close to $600 this week so far and for me only selling turnings it's quite a bit


----------



## Kevin

Austin the round chambers are the way to go IMO. Also when you read advice from someone, give weight to whether or not they have actual experience with something it makes all the difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've used the snot out of my Turntex 8x8 and love it but the capacity was limiting me a bit (I do runs of 200-500 dyed pens at once so a larger chamber is nice) I bought a 6' PVC, 24" high made by someone else because the price was right and will say I love the round chamber (Less wasted space IMO) After using both the acrylic and PVC I would say go with a round PVC right off the bat. Cleanup is much easier and you can leave soak for long periods without affecting the chamber. Based on the customer service form Curtis I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of his PVC ones (The ONLY reason I didn't get mine form him was the price on a basically new chamber)


----------



## Cody Killgore

Also, just as a precaution... Being a newbie, the first time I cranked up my pump to stabilize my first blank, I had everything completely closed up. The bleeder valve was shut. Turned it on. Foaming bubbles shot about 20" up that chamber before I even knew what to do. I basically just stood there watching in shock as I completely ruined my pump . All that resin poured into the oil compartment of my brand new vacuum pump. It died a month or two later. When I cracked it open to take a peek inside, it had hardened resin stuck to everything. Incidentally, this is also when I learned you need to change your pump oil... 

So what I do now is turn the pump on with bleeder valve basically open. I slowly close it up watching the bubbles form and open it back up a bit if they get too high. I usually stand there with it for a couple minutes until you get the majority of the champagne-like bubbles dissipated. After a few minutes fiddling with it, the worst of the bubbles should be done and you can walk away.

I would hate for you to mess up a new JB pump!

P.S. Change pump oil frequently! You end up sucking moisture out of the wood that is in there and that water ends up contaminating your oil.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## APBcustoms

a little info on stabilizing do i let the pump run through the whole proccess? how do i know when its soaked up the resin?


----------



## Schroedc

You'll run your pump until after there aren't many bubbles coming out of the wood in there. Depending on the wood and how porous it is it can take as little as 30-45 minutes to a couple hours or more using a wet system. After you've drawn vac and the bubbles quit coming out you would then close your valves, shut off your pump, and then open the valve slowly to release vac on the chamber. This is the point at which the resin is drawn into the wood (You can usually watch the level of resin drop in the tank which is why you keep it several inches or more over the material) I have occasionally misjudges how deep to leave it and had the level drop below the material. Never fear, You can add more resin and repeat the vacuum cycle. I'd recommend going over to turntex.com , He has several videos available that will walk you through the process to get you up and running.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Also- After you release the vacuum you let the blanks soak for a while afterwards, The rule of thumb I've been told is to let them soak for twice as long as they ran under vac which with a PVC chamber is nice because you can leave overnight without any issues.


----------



## Kevin

I keep mine under vacuum until all the bubbles stop coming out of the blanks, plus another half hour or so. Again just the way I do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms

Looks like I'll have to wait a bit just bought a big live edge olivewood slab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

You're a mess...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

They have groups to help with this problem..... (Says the guy that just bought a sawmill and 2000 pounds of burl......)

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## APBcustoms

It's not a problem when it's your full time job!


----------



## Cody Killgore

The one thing that controls my wood addiction is my steel and shop equipment addiction. I just bought a 100lb. little giant power hammer.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## APBcustoms

*WARNING!!!! Please remove your keyboards!!!!!







 

*

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

APBcustoms said:


> *WARNING!!!! Please remove your keyboards!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 64589
> 
> View attachment 64590
> 
> *
> View attachment 64591



Eh, It's got a bunch of checking, you should just send it to me since it's worthless anyways

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## myingling

I got a glass chamber ,,,,,,,,,but I been running a chamber similar to this one i picked up this summer very happy with it call the company tell them your needs and make sure you get glass lid for stabilizing resin

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vacuum-Cham.../281476899487?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item418954a29f


----------



## NYWoodturner

Austin - Do some serious thinking before buying a 12" or bigger chamber. The cost of resin plays a big factor. I have a 12" round, and in order to get 4" of resin it tales at least two gallons. With resin coming in around the $100 per gallon range after shipping you might find yourself having to keep $400 to $500 worth of resin on-hand to do a bowl blank.
You have the option of going with smaller vessels within the chamber to reduce the amount of rising required which will help reduce overhead.
I would just hate to see you invest all that money in a chamber and not be able to use it like you envision. I'll be in the shop tomorrow, If you would like PM me and I can send you pics of what I mean. If you have Skype I can give you a live tour. Thats a big investment worth good planning.


----------



## APBcustoms

NYWoodturner said:


> Austin - Do some serious thinking before buying a 12" or bigger chamber. The cost of resin plays a big factor. I have a 12" round, and in order to get 4" of resin it tales at least two gallons. With resin coming in around the $100 per gallon range after shipping you might find yourself having to keep $400 to $500 worth of resin on-hand to do a bowl blank.
> You have the option of going with smaller vessels within the chamber to reduce the amount of rising required which will help reduce overhead.
> I would just hate to see you invest all that money in a chamber and not be able to use it like you envision. I'll be in the shop tomorrow, If you would like PM me and I can send you pics of what I mean. If you have Skype I can give you a live tour. Thats a big investment worth good planning.



I'm looking at a tall cylinder not a square one I actually just ordered a 22 so I can do rolling pins also. I'm not going to get one I can do bowl blanks because I do lots of smaller stuff and few bowls mainly pens stoppers muddlers and rolling pens. I'd love to get Skype later though and see how you stabalize step by step if you're willing

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Look at the volume calculator I just edited into my previous post. Go to calculator soup and play with the dimensions you are looking for and plan the cost of resin accordingly. I can show you options to minimize the impact, I just want you to make a well informed decision. 
PM me tomorrow and we'll find a good time to Skype.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> They have groups to help with this problem.....



I thought that's what this group is.........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms

got the jb pump and it seems to be built very well nice and heavy


----------



## APBcustoms

NYWoodturner said:


> Austin - Do some serious thinking before buying a 12" or bigger chamber. The cost of resin plays a big factor. I have a 12" round, and in order to get 4" of resin it tales at least two gallons. With resin coming in around the $100 per gallon range after shipping you might find yourself having to keep $400 to $500 worth of resin on-hand to do a bowl blank.
> You have the option of going with smaller vessels within the chamber to reduce the amount of rising required which will help reduce overhead.
> I would just hate to see you invest all that money in a chamber and not be able to use it like you envision. I'll be in the shop tomorrow, If you would like PM me and I can send you pics of what I mean. If you have Skype I can give you a live tour. Thats a big investment worth good planning.
> 
> View attachment 64648



i read this again and i think their was a bit of confusion im getting a 24 inch tall not wide

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Whew !!!! I thought you were headed for a large disappointment. what diameter are you getting? Still willing to Skype through any question you night have.


----------



## APBcustoms

NYWoodturner said:


> Whew !!!! I thought you were headed for a large disappointment. what diameter are you getting? Still willing to Skype through any question you night have.



I guess whatever is standard with his chambers I really just need to be able to do 1.5 thick and once I get the equipment I'll definately want to skype so I don't break something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms

So happy I chose the turntex chamber it's super nice and quite big guess I'll be buying a few gallons of juice soon. Well that is if Curtis doesn't want to trade for wood? Also he threw in this wicked blank I've been wanting.









@TurnTex

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TurnTex

Hey, you said it was a Christmas present to you. You better box that thing back up and get it under the tree before it gets taken away! :) Glad you liked the blank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms

TurnTex said:


> Hey, you said it was a Christmas present to you. You better box that thing back up and get it under the tree before it gets taken away! :) Glad you liked the blank!



Eh I had to make sure it wasn't cracked  and take pictures and complement myself for not being cheap.


----------



## TurnTex

You done good grasshopper! :)

Thanks for choosing my system, by the way! I am here for ANY questions and advice you need along the way!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms

TurnTex said:


> You done good grasshopper! :)
> 
> Thanks for choosing my system, by the way! I am here for ANY questions and advice you need along the way!



I'm sure I'll have many questions once I get juice. A question I have now though is if you are willing to trade for some juice?


----------



## TurnTex

Austin,

I would be happy to trade wood for Juice IF I had any need for wood! Unfortunately, I don't. My interest has always and only been in local Central Texas wood that I collect myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms

TurnTex said:


> Austin,
> 
> I would be happy to trade wood for Juice IF I had any need for wood! Unfortunately, I don't. My interest has always and only been in local Central Texas wood that I collect myself.



I figured it was worth a shot haha. I guess I'll just have to spend my christmas money. Also is their a discount if I buy two gallons?


----------



## TurnTex

Yes, there is better pricing on 2 gallons and shipping is more economical as well. You can find it all on my site.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## APBcustoms

TurnTex said:


> Yes, there is better pricing on 2 gallons and shipping is more economical as well. You can find it all on my site.



Oh sweet thank you for the info


----------



## APBcustoms

I got some cactus juice now I need to buy vacuum pump oil do I have to use jb since my pump is jb?


----------



## APBcustoms

Oh and how long does juice last after I add the catalyst


----------



## APBcustoms

And do I refridgerate it? I was told that by someone at the show


----------



## TurnTex

Austin,

You do not have to use JB pump oil but I do recommend you use vacuum pump oil. Some folks try using other oils and while they may work, it is not worth taking a chance on a good pump. One the activator is mixed into the Juice, it has a guaranteed shelf life from me of 1 year if kept cool. You do not have to refrigerate but doing so will help keep it good longer. Knowing you based on your posts here, I doubt you will have any of the gallon left in a month, let alone a year! :)


----------



## APBcustoms

TurnTex said:


> Austin,
> 
> You do not have to use JB pump oil but I do recommend you use vacuum pump oil. Some folks try using other oils and while they may work, it is not worth taking a chance on a good pump. One the activator is mixed into the Juice, it has a guaranteed shelf life from me of 1 year if kept cool. You do not have to refrigerate but doing so will help keep it good longer. Knowing you based on your posts here, I doubt you will have any of the gallon left in a month, let alone a year! :)



I have been collecting flame box elder for stabilizing since day one on here. I'll be out in a week or two haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Try a day or two. I went through a gallon in 3 days.


----------



## APBcustoms

JR Custom Calls said:


> Try a day or two. I went through a gallon in 3 days.



Well crap


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Doesn't take long when you're stabilizing buckeye burl, soft maple burl, flame box elder burl, etc. That stuff sucks up the resin.


----------



## APBcustoms

JR Custom Calls said:


> Doesn't take long when you're stabilizing buckeye burl, soft maple burl, flame box elder burl, etc. That stuff sucks up the resin.




Well great :/


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Still way cheaper than having it done! And the feeling of satisfaction you get... nothing like it. 

Not to mention, Curtis is a heck of a guy. Messaged him tonight about a problem I had, he asked me to call him, and we went over the whole process. Not many people do that, especially on a Sunday night!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms

Yeah Curtis is the man!



JR Custom Calls said:


> Still way cheaper than having it done! And the feeling of satisfaction you get... nothing like it.
> 
> Not to mention, Curtis is a heck of a guy. Messaged him tonight about a problem I had, he asked me to call him, and we went over the whole process. Not many people do that, especially on a Sunday night!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms

My jb pump is making a gurgle sound out of the handle thing is this normal it still pulls a super sting vacuum?


----------



## Schroedc

APBcustoms said:


> My jb pump is making a gurgle sound out of the handle thing is this normal it still pulls a super sting vacuum?



Check your oil level, Is it overfull?


----------



## APBcustoms

Schroedc said:


> Check your oil level, Is it overfull?



I had it right on the line maybe I tiny bit under


----------



## Schroedc

Hmmm..... Check all your fittings and make sure they are tight, make sure you pulled the dust cap off the hole in the end of the handle. Beyond that, I'd suggest maybe an oil change if you have run several cycles without an oil change, and after that I'd give a call to JB tech support. I have the same pump you have and I can't say I've ever had it make a gurgle sound. I've occasionally gotten a rattle sound as it's pumping down the last bit if one of the caps wasn't tight.


----------



## Schroedc

I'm assuming this is a new noise? Not something it's done from day one correct?


----------



## APBcustoms

Schroedc said:


> I'm assuming this is a new noise? Not something it's done from day one correct?



First time I used it and you're going to laugh at me now. My table isn't even so yes I'm over full I'll fix that lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

APBcustoms said:


> First time I used it and you're going to laugh at me now. My table isn't even so yes I'm over full I'll fix that lol



Austin, I'm in the shop for the next few hours if you need to call someone for help with your first run. Just PM me if you need my number.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms

An hour later im pulling a full vacuum according to my guage and still have bubbles ugh

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

You are going to get tiny bubbles for quite a while, Also, depends on what type of woods you have in there, some take longer to get all the air out than others. I run some dense stuff for one of my customers that takes about 4 hours to get to where I need it to be. Also, depending on how porous the stuff you have in there is you might need to add more resin once you release vacuum and run another vac cycle. 

Also- I wouldn't leave the jug of resin sitting out in the sun, It could heat up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Get used to waiting. I've started early in the morning, and had to wait until late in the evening before I could stop pulling vacuum. And, that's with drying my blanks overnight in the oven. I read somewhere that if you don't, you can get bubbles for a very long time.


----------



## APBcustoms

It's 


Schroedc said:


> You are going to get tiny bubbles for quite a while, Also, depends on what type of woods you have in there, some take longer to get all the air out than others. I run some dense stuff for one of my customers that takes about 4 hours to get to where I need it to be. Also, depending on how porous the stuff you have in there is you might need to add more resin once you release vacuum and run another vac cycle.
> 
> Also- I wouldn't leave the jug of resin sitting out in the sun, It could heat up.



It's pretty cold out here at this time of the year also I open the airflow up and then turn the pump off right?


----------



## Cody Killgore

APBcustoms said:


> An hour later im pulling a full vacuum according to my guage and still have bubbles ugh
> 
> View attachment 69834
> 
> View attachment 69835


That looks like some wood that will really suck up some resin. Hope you have enough in there. You can always add more later and vacuum it again. Resin that is...


----------



## APBcustoms

APBcustoms said:


> It's
> 
> 
> It's pretty cold out here at this time of the year also I open the airflow up and then turn the pump off right?



And my pump is pretty warm/hot that's why I'm worried about time


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I have seen Curtis comment on that very thing. I can't seem to find where I saw it though. He said something to the effect of... These pumps are made to run for extended periods of time. They will get very hot, but as long as they have oil, they will be fine. That's not word for word, but how I understood it. 

That said, mine gets very warm after running for 8 hours or so.


----------



## Schroedc

Those pumps all get hot but as long as there is enough oil in it don't worry. the HVAC guys run them up to 12 hours at a pop regularly.

And yes, release the vacuum before turning off the pump. If you are going to just add resin, leave the pump running and then put the lid back on and reapply the vac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TurnTex

HVAC guys will leave the pumps running much longer than 12 hours on occasion. According to the head tech at JB, it is not uncommon for HVAC guys to run a pump on a large HVAC system (think hospital) for up to 48 hours straight. These pumps are made to operate this way according to JB. I have one customer who does a lot a commercial stabilizing on the weekend and he will start his pumps on Friday evening and not shut them off until Sunday evening. He has multiple pumps and multiple chambers with manifolds allowing him to switch chambers out with the pumps still running.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## APBcustoms

TurnTex said:


> HVAC guys will leave the pumps running much longer than 12 hours on occasion. According to the head tech at JB, it is not uncommon for HVAC guys to run a pump on a large HVAC system (think hospital) for up to 48 hours straight. These pumps are made to operate this way according to JB. I have one customer who does a lot a commercial stabilizing on the weekend and he will start his pumps on Friday evening and not shut them off until Sunday evening. He has multiple pumps and multiple chambers with manifolds allowing him to switch chambers out with the pumps still running.



awesome! thank you

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## APBcustoms

So I realized two blanks where still bubbling a bit but it started to rain so and perks of living at home my old man won't let me tun it in the garage. I want to soak the blanks till Wednesday in my juice proof chamber from Curtis can it soak till Wednesday or maybe thursday


----------



## TurnTex

It can soak forever if you want! Seriously, there is no maximum time I have found for soaking as far as damaging the chamber goes. The Juice will not be hurt by soaking either since there is nothing in it to evaporate. I have left 90 or so pen blanks in a JucieProof chamber with blue dyed Cactus Juice for a month and when I emptied it out, I simply sprayed it out with a water hose and you could not tell it had ever been used. As a matter of fact, I used it the following weekend as a display at a show and I am SUPER SUPER picky.

As for your dad not allowing you to do it in the garage...as you know, it is his house so it is his rules! One thing I will say, though. If he is worried about fire hazard or anything else like that, Cactus Juice is non flammable so no issues there.


----------



## APBcustoms

TurnTex said:


> It can soak forever if you want! Seriously, there is no maximum time I have found for soaking as far as damaging the chamber goes. The Juice will not be hurt by soaking either since there is nothing in it to evaporate. I have left 90 or so pen blanks in a JucieProof chamber with blue dyed Cactus Juice for a month and when I emptied it out, I simply sprayed it out with a water hose and you could not tell it had ever been used. As a matter of fact, I used it the following weekend as a display at a show and I am SUPER SUPER picky.
> 
> As for your dad not allowing you to do it in the garage...as you know, it is his house so it is his rules! One thing I will say, though. If he is worried about fire hazard or anything else like that, Cactus Juice is non flammable so no issues there.



Sweet that's awesome and he is worried about it blowing up and getting juice all over haha. Also with stopper blanks what do you think the cute time would be


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Under vacuum, it can't blow up... it could potentially blow in? perhaps implode would be more appropriate. But, I'd say Curtis has enough experience to prevent that situation from happening.


----------



## TurnTex

Impossible for it to implode. I would not be able to produce and sell them if they could. I would not be in business very long. They have been extensively tested at the highest vacuum level with delicate, precision measuring equipment. On a 4" ID like yours but 42" long, at a 99.948% vacuum, there was .0005" of inward deflection. Just for reference, a sheet of 20# printer paper is approximately .004". In other words, my chambers are not at risk at all of an implosion!


----------



## APBcustoms

TurnTex said:


> Impossible for it to implode. I would not be able to produce and sell them if they could. I would not be in business very long. They have been extensively tested at the highest vacuum level with delicate, precision measuring equipment. On a 4" ID like yours but 42" long, at a 99.948% vacuum, there was .0005" of inward deflection. Just for reference, a sheet of 20# printer paper is approximately .004". In other words, my chambers are not at risk at all of an implosion!



One last question I pulled a blank out its got the juice on the outside like a soft crystal does that mean it's cured all the way I put it back in quickly just in case it's not


----------



## TurnTex

You lost me there. Are you saying you already put the blanks in the oven and are asking if they are cured? What about the soak time? If they are cured on the outside of the blank, they will be cured on the inside as well.


----------



## TurnTex

Be sure to read through the 16 page Instruction Manual and Stabilizing Handbook I included with your chamber!


----------



## APBcustoms

They soaked for about an hour. I watched videos online and they said 30 minutes so I doubled that? Is that wrong should I have soaked them longer? Also only some blanks went in the oven the pen blanks and two stoppers that stopped bubbling


----------



## TurnTex

If you read the manual I provided, you will see that I say to soak them for twice as long as you pulled vacuum! :) If you are using Cactus Juice and a Cactus Juice chamber, it is probably best to follow the manufacturer's instructions and forget what you see on Youtube. There is a lot of bad information out there on stabilizing that has come from folks just taking a guess. I have done the testing to back up my directions and have the data as proof. I am not just guessing what I think will work.


----------



## APBcustoms

TurnTex said:


> If you read the manual I provided, you will see that I say to soak them for twice as long as you pulled vacuum! :) If you are using Cactus Juice and a Cactus Juice chamber, it is probably best to follow the manufacturer's instructions and forget what you see on Youtube. There is a lot of bad information out there on stabilizing that has come from folks just taking a guess. I have done the testing to back up my directions and have the data as proof. I am not just guessing what I think will work.



Truthfully I forgot about the manual :/ I guess I'll trim and re stabalize then


----------



## APBcustoms

Next time I need to cook the blanks to make sure there is no moisture. Let vacuum longer and soak for a few days and then cook for 6-7 hours. My toaster oven shuts off after 120 minutes so I have to keep resetting it.


----------

